# trying to replace a double cylinder kwikset deadbolt



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Did you also remove the screws that hold the deadbolt? Kwikset is pretty going in having info on all of their locks.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Search Engines are great tools. So is YouTube.


----------



## roujesky (Jun 6, 2015)

i have searched the net and nothing explains the problem I am having. As you can see in the image I removed the front plate. But the brass ringy thing turns with friction, but the deadbolt does not let loose like on youtube. there has to be something else to remove, but I, and the net, don't see it.

thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to remove the cover on the other side---that is a double lock,right? The other side should have the set screws---


----------



## roujesky (Jun 6, 2015)

the picture shows the inside of the door where i already removed 2 screws. i don't see any screws on the outside of the door. That wouldn't make sense that there would be screws on the outside, right? it is a double lock.

thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

All of the Kwick set locks that I have removed were only held in by those two screws--so why it has not come loose is a mystery to me--I thought you had not removed the screws yet---


----------



## roujesky (Jun 6, 2015)

Evidently, google, every video, every forum seems to agree with you. But that thing will not budge.
I should mention that the reason I am replacing the deadbolt is that it works fine on the outside, but turning the key on the inside just spins ansd spins. doesnt stop or do anything....


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The info is out there. You just have not seen the magical notch. Also the Deadbolt needs to be retracted. And then the other part has been staring you in both eyes if you take a really good look at the picture you posted.

If it was a snake, it would have bit you already. That is probably the easiest Dead Bolt to take apart.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Remove the threaded insert with a wide flat bladed screw driver---see if that frees it up--


----------



## roujesky (Jun 6, 2015)

where in the picture is the threaded insert? Honestly, I can't see what we're talking about....

thanks!


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*What Oh'Mike said.* Those cover screws you removed thread into the bolts you still need to remove. Hold the cover you removed in place on the cylinder and it will line up over the bolts you will remove with the flat-head screwdriver. See the "cuts' through the raised portion of the bolt; that's where the screwdriver tip goes. It's a head-slap moment when you "see" it. :thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

roujesky said:


> where in the picture is the threaded insert? Honestly, I can't see what we're talking about....
> 
> thanks!


In front of you on the Deadbolt side, were the screws attached. Like I stated before. If they were a snake, you would have been bit.


----------



## roujesky (Jun 6, 2015)

Ahhhh..... yes, now I see. you are right, it was right in front of me.

thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Greg was right--forehead slap time---:laughing:


----------

